# JDownloader not working properly?



## coolio2654 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm a big downloader and like to download stuff with 30 100Mb parts or more.  
That's why I got JDownloader so I could download all these things even faster.
Works fine in the day, but not in the night.  For some reason, it never works in the night and for every one that wasn't finished in the day had a "Connection error' and the download tab had a red look.  Can someone help me out on this?  It used to work fine in the night and I don't think there have been any major changes since then except my dad getting a new laptop.  Both my MAC and my dad's laptop use wireless to connect to the same verizon FIOS router.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you user RapidShare or some other kind of file hosting?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 2, 2008)

Is your computer going to sleep at night?  If it sleeps, then no downloading will occur.


----------



## coolio2654 (Dec 2, 2008)

im using rapid share for most of my downloads, and I'm setting my comp to sleep in a few hours so some work can get done.  But nothing does


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 2, 2008)

It could be RapidShare -- their downloading process is quite different from just downloading linked files on the internet.  They refuse more than one connection from any IP address at a time, and there's actually a JavaScript handler that starts the download for you -- there isn't a direct link to any file.

Are you experiencing JDownloader failing on RapidShare with a RapidShare free account, or are you a paid member of RapidShare?

I think the problem lies with RapidShare themselves, not with JDownloader.  Do other downloads, like things from Apple, work with JDownloader?

Edit: I see that JDownloader is specifically meant to work with download sites like RapidShare.  That leads me back to my first question about sleeping: can you adjust your "Energy Saver" preferences so that the computer does not go to sleep, then leave it on overnight and see if your downloads complete?


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah, it seems to be RapidShare, i've used RapidShare with JDownloader and when I used RapidShare free I always had problems. Then after I got RapidShare Premium it worked beautifully.


----------



## coolio2654 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll try not to set my MAC to sleep.


----------



## MKD777 (Dec 22, 2008)

From this morning after upgrading jdownloader it does not open any more. Anyone has similar problems? I use OSX 10.5.6

Xmass greetings to everyone


----------

